# We are moving



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, we are hoping to move to Spain in the near future from the UK, we are looking for any information as to the best way to find property in southern Spain if anyone has any tips. Many thanks. Christina.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

First of all, Where abouts?? 

Are you looking to buy rent??

You could just do an internet search, but ideally you need to know what you want/need and have a nose around the areas, so you know whats available. So a few fact finding visits are in order

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christina123 said:


> Hello everyone, we are hoping to move to Spain in the near future from the UK, we are looking for any information as to the best way to find property in southern Spain if anyone has any tips. Many thanks. Christina.


:welcome:

the best thing is to decide upon an area & visit several times at different times of year - then rent somewhere for a few months while you property hunt

at least that's what most of us would recommend


----------



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Hi*

Thank you very much, that's very helpful, we are retiring and our son is moving to Spain with us and he needs to find work so we must find somewhere that there is work for him too. Kind regards, Christina.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Christina123 said:


> Thank you very much, that's very helpful, we are retiring and our son is moving to Spain with us and he needs to find work so we must find somewhere that there is work for him too. Kind regards, Christina.


Work maybe problematic and if you need to move to an area convenient for his skills, then you'll need to assess the areas - so yes, visits will be necessary. You may also need to look into healthcover for your son and for yourselves if you're under 65

Jo xxx


----------



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Jo, we are retiring and are both 65 so need to look into healthcare, do you know anything about that, also our son is 43 and yes he does need to find work but he is looking into that himself. xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Christina123 said:


> Hi Jo, we are retiring and are both 65 so need to look into healthcare, do you know anything about that, also our son is 43 and yes he does need to find work but he is looking into that himself. xx


Before you officially move, you'll need to apply to Newcastle for S1 forms I believe and as long as you are claiming pensions, then your cover is transferable. Your son however, will need to have employment and pay into the Spanish system, which is contribution based as opposed to resident based (as it is in the UK) and its not transferable. He will need to prove income and healthcare provision (an employment contract will do that) before he can become a resident in Spain. Sadly, there is high unemployment in Spain, altho if he has a good solid profession, he may be lucky

Jo xxx


----------



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help Jo, we are slowly working through areas/jobs etc. I will log in again this evening as my connection is not good at this moment. xx


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Christina and good luck with your move.
Note that finding a decent property to rent will prove more difficult as the year roles on. By April, you´ll have a lot of competition in finding the right place.
There are many websites but try this for an example:
fotocasa.es - Alquiler pisos, compra y venta
This will cover most regions on the south coast and more! Don´t be too taken in by the photographs as many were taken just after refurbishment, and they´ll be looking a tad different on inspection.
Furthermore, there are places that will require a car. Though bus services are good, they don´t cover every area. The closer to the coast you are, the better the service.
Also, some places are very hilly!!! I don´t know how fit you are but it might be a consideration.
A good tip when looking at photo´s is to note how far in the distance the sea is. The further away it seems, the higher up you usually are, and the further from most amenities!
Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pokerface said:


> Hi Christina and good luck with your move.
> Note that finding a decent property to rent will prove more difficult as the year roles on. By April, you´ll have a lot of competition in finding the right place.
> There are many websites but try this for an example:
> fotocasa.es - Alquiler pisos, compra y venta
> ...


You do need to see places "in the flesh" cos I've had instances where they look wonderful in the photos and when you visit them.... they're next to a smelly farm/major road/disco/dusty quarry.....

Jo xxx


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

jojo said:


> You do need to see places "in the flesh" cos I've had instances where they look wonderful in the photos and when you visit them.... they're next to a smelly farm/major road/disco/dusty quarry.....
> 
> Jo xxx


Remember a lovely country house in Spain - but the photos didn't show the milking yard to the side. The yard was 1 foot deep in what only cows produce and the number of horse flies per square foot ............. 

We didn't even go in


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

alborino said:


> Remember a lovely country house in Spain - but the photos didn't show the milking yard to the side. The yard was 1 foot deep in what only cows produce and the number of horse flies per square foot .............
> 
> We didn't even go in


lol. We moved to our "perfect" house (rented luckily) in Alhaurin de la Torre. There was a huge, dusty quarry just above us with heavy lorries going in and out 24/7 and explosions to loosen the stone - the dust was unbelievable. Next door was a farm and he used to spend Sunday mornings wringing the necks of his chicken to send to market lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

jojo said:


> lol. We moved to our "perfect" house (rented luckily) in Alhaurin de la Torre. There was a huge, dusty quarry just above us with heavy lorries going in and out 24/7 and explosions to loosen the stone - the dust was unbelievable. Next door was a farm and he used to spend Sunday mornings wringing the necks of his chicken to send to market lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


HaHa...that sounds like my perfect house with all that dust. My Mrs couldn´t tell if I´d done the cleaning or not 
Seriously though, when looking for a place to live, though the photographs looked okay, in reality, I wouldn´t have had my dog living in some of them!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It would be a good idea to look at the real possibilities of your son finding work first, rather than thinking about a house if your coming to Spain depends on that.
Actually it's essential that you look at that first IMO


----------

